# Horror is all about EDITING!



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

This clip proves that you just can't trust those trailers!
http://www.transbuddha.com/index.php/buddha/shining/


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That was a great edit! Lets' take the kindergarten kids to see Shining 

Those dynamic links from Transbudda seem to die. You can get to the clip here:
http://www.transbuddha.com/index.php/buddha/shining/


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

That was funny .. but it's true .. sometimes trailers can be misleading


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I click Morbius' link, yet I get nothing.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Click on ScareFx's link .. thats the one I had to use


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

If I find anything else there, Ill have to remember to link properly..sorry

Link is fixed


----------



## sgtdrpepper (Aug 26, 2005)

That is freaking greatness, I am sitting here laughing my but off. Fell good movie of the year.

SGT


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Oh my god, that is hilarious.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Yeah, Peter Gabriel's _Salisbury Hill_ just set it all off. Too damn funny!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

ROLF! Man That was Great!!! I about poped a vein in my head I was laughing so hard. ahh my chest hurts.


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

Wow, just... man poor Johnny, I hope his book comes out okay...


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Well I found another one like this, thought it was pretty good...


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

After 'The Shining', click on 'Romance of the Jedi', kinda Lucas goes 'Brokeback', who knows, coulda got him an oscar!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That was hilarious. Heerrreess JOHNNY!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh man, i started this thread a while ago and forgot about it! It's still funny now...


----------

